

FnordMetric: Create charts and dashboards from SQL  - tijs
http://fnordmetric.io/

======
hobs
Does anyone know how the postgres plugin is going? I did some googling, found
not much. I know devs talked about it ~6 months ago, but I havent been
following the project too closely, it looks cool but mysql/csv is not that
interesting to me yet.

Thanks in advance!

------
troels
It looks more and more useful, but I wonder why fnord was ported from ruby to
c++?

~~~
taf2
My guess is performance, since server side is more of a proxy between mysql
and javascript, it can be both simple and highly optimized.

------
RyanHamilton
Good to see this cool project get some attention. I work in a similar area
[http://www.sqldashboards.com/](http://www.sqldashboards.com/)

------
pan69
Very nice. Could be a good alternative to ChartIO.

[https://chartio.com](https://chartio.com)

------
klinquist
I started with FnordMetric for a project years ago but ended up using
Highcharts/nodejs.

~~~
troels
Care to share your thoughts on why?

------
ak39
What client-side JS charting library is being used?

~~~
pan69
It looks like it's C3js.

[http://c3js.org](http://c3js.org)

~~~
ak39
thanks, that's good stuff.

